# Philly cheesesteak fattie w/Q-view



## que-ball (Jul 30, 2009)

Ingredients list:
JD sage sausage
Provolone cheese
Venison prime rib
Onion, sauteed
Mushroom, sauteed
Bacon wrap

First, the JD sage sausage, rolled out.

Provolone cheese, then venison roast.  The roast had been injected and rubbed with Curly's prime rib kit and cooked in my smoker but without smoke.  Thanks for recommending theprime rib kit to me, MossyMo!

Sauteed onions and mushrooms from a can.  Next time I will try fresh.

Wrapped in bacon to rest in the fridge.  Might as well do two at once!

Smoked with cherry wood and pulled at 173*.  Oops!  My cheese mostly ran out.  

Sliced to eat.  Not shown is sliced provolone I melted over the slices to make up for what leaked out of the middle. 

Tasted good enough to eat!  Thanks for viewing my Q-view!


----------



## rivet (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey wow...that venison provolone layer looked good right there! Nice fattie, and great idea. Well done!


----------



## fire it up (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice work Tim!  Shame about the bit of a blowout you had, at least they still tasted great.  Where did ya get your hands on the venison prime rib?  I'm jealous.


----------



## meatball (Jul 30, 2009)

Venison prime rib? Now that certainly has to beat your traditional philly fattie! Looks great!


----------



## bassman (Jul 30, 2009)

Great looking fatties!  I'll be doing some similar this weekend (without the venison).


----------



## tacman (Jul 30, 2009)

Phiily Cheese Steak.... one of my favorite sandwiches..and now..yet another fattie to try.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## chisoxjim (Jul 30, 2009)

damn....  that fattie looks great,   love the venison prime rib twist.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 30, 2009)

Now that is what I call a Fattie.  The Prime Rib looked great by its self and when you add the other goodies all I can say is "WOW".


----------



## billbo (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks great! Nice job despite the blowout.


----------



## que-ball (Jul 31, 2009)

FIU--The venison prime rib was my hindquarter roasts injected with the prime rib pump(brine) and coated with the prime rib rub in the kit from curleyssausagekitchen.com, then cooked in my smoker to 170* but without smoke.  The directions that come with the kit spell it out pretty well.  I wish I could say it was my own idea, but it was strongly recommended to me by MossyMo.  170* made it well done, for rare you could take it off at 145*.  

My only regret is that I ordered only one prime rib kit from Curley's.  The 13# of venison roast is gone already.  Now I have to reorder big enough to offset the shipping charges and shhot some more deer when bowhunting opens!


----------

